# Severe Back & Neck PAIN*



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I was born with a genetic deffect called "Nuerofibromatosis". That causes hundreds of tumors to grow all over your body.I am unable to work due to being tired all the time. I always feel like I have the Flu.I have been in severe back pain for the last 15 to 20 years. My neck is now involved and it is hard to turn my head from side to side , let alone look down at the floor.I have asked my Doctor numerous times if it could be "FM" and he always told me No. He said it was just sore muscles.Well , today I went to the doctor and he examined me , testing all the triggers points , and oh god the pain was HORRIBLE !He sent me to the lab for Blood work , and over to x-ray for 12 different x-ray films.From my neck to my tail bone.He feels I have Fibromyalga.He wrote me a Rx. for "Prixocam"(Anti-inflammitory) He wants me to see a Rhumatologist and he's setting up the appt. for me.What can that doctor do to help me ?Will he just examin me and say > Yep you have FM ?? Or will he do a Battery of test's.My health is so bad.I have no energy at all.After the diagnosis of FM is made for sure , Then what ?Do I just have to take pills the rest of my life ?Any advice is appreciated here.Thank's.Glenda


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Glenda:Fibromyalgia is usually diagnosed after everything else is ruled out. Has everything else been ruled out ie) Lupus, arthritis, etc.I'm going through the same symptoms right now and I've had fm for a long time. Stiff neck and pain in neck and back. The fatigue is what kills me. No energy. I'm being tested for Lupus and some other diseases right now. Should have had it done a long time ago.When I was first diagnosed by a Rheumatologist he pressed on the trigger points and came to the conclusion that I have fm. I don't think there are blood tests or any other tests for fm. He/She will probably base it on your symptoms and the tenderness of the trigger points.It is important that you have a good doctor/patient relationship to recover from fm. The doctor may prescribe anti-inflammatory medicines for the pain (I found they didn't do much for me). If you aren't sleeping well he may prescribe something like amitriptylene it is an anti-depressant and it helps you get a good nights sleep. It's a vicious cycle, if you don't get a good nights rest you feel the pain more and the fatigue more. When I have a bad bout I try to just rest and don't fight it too much. You may find stretching exercises and walking to help too. I wouldn't do anything that is repetitve (like lifting weights). I find that makes my fm flare up.As far as taking medication the rest of your life, I think that is up to you. There are a lot of gals on this board that take natural vitamins and they find it helps. I think you have to do some research on fm and try different things to see if it works for you., Everyone deals with it differently. I take Zoloft (anti-depressant) and usually Tylenol for the pain. The other thing I do is go for a warm bath and when I can, go for a massage. We have a chat group on Mondays. Maybe you can join us. The people are great and you can exchange advice. I'm in the eastern time zone so I log on at 9:00 p.m. If you look at the posting re: Chat Room, Moldie listed all the times for the different time zones.I hope this has helped you. Take care.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

My primary care doctor did all the trigger point testing and feels that Yes it is FM.I about jumped off the table in pain when he pressed on those sites.He sent me for Blood work.He sent me for 12 x-rays from my neck to my tail bone , in various angles.I have an appt. to see the Rhumatologist on March 1st.What he'll do I have no idea ??My Primary care doctor will send my chart and the blood work and the x-ray findings to him for reviewing.My primary care doctor put me on "Prixocam" this time for an anti-inflamitory , as the "Flexaril and Naprosyn" were worthless.Sadly so is the "prixocam" medication.He also wrote me an Rx. for Amitriptylene.He said this is for depression !!!I told him I am not depressed !!!He said you are and don't realize it due to the severity of your Pain.Many many years ago , a doctor wrote me an Rx. for that junk due to severe headache that I have . That stuff made me like a total Zombie. It was only a 25 mg. tablet. I took one tablet and threw up for 2 days straight.For 10 days I did not know where I was or who I was.The new prescription that my doctor just gave me is for 50 mg's once a day at bed time.I just can't take that stuff.I'd rather have Morphine as a last resort , or even a valium. That anti-depressant is a wicked pill.It put me into La-La land and I could have cared less if the world blew up.It isn't the pill for me.I pray to god the Rhumatologist can help me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

My pain was also in my neck and back. I also had 3-5 headaches a week - many lasting 1-2 days. I was also diagnosed with FM and given a rx for Deseryl. But what helped me the most was the physical therapist he sent me to. Within two treatments, my headaches subsided. They work with posture and help re-train your muscles with stretches and exercises. Also - moist heat 2x a day helps alot too. I've also tried a CD with music to help get your brain into Delta sleep (Stage 4 deep sleep). This helps improve seratonin productions to ease some of the pain. All has been doing quite well for me - now I'm just battling with abdominal pain and post gall-bladder surgery. There are some natural remedies for FM also. I know that increasing B vitamins, co-enzyme Q10 are part of this treatment. AND one of the best treatments I've been getting is massage therapy every other week. It has also been relaxing. Best wishes and keep us posted.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I don't know if Physical Therapy would be benificial to me , to top my problems off , I was born with a Bad Genetic deffect called >Neurofibromatosis.So my body is riddled with hundreds of tumors.If these tumors are touched , or bumped , it cause's dagger like pains.All this just add's salt to the wound for having Fibromyalga.My Genetic deffect can cause you to go Paralized if tumors grow on the spine and are un-operable.I just hope the Rhumatologist can Tell one problem from the other.I am literally a mess health wise.The Limb numbness and pain is soooo Bad.I am still quite angry my primary care doctorwrote me an Rx. for "Elavil".He say's I am depressed , and I say "I am not". I just cannot get the point across that I am in Severe untollerable pain.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Glenda:When you are in chronic pain, I think it is only normal that you get cranky. I'm exactly like that. My husband knows to leave me alone. Until you find out what this (if is is fm) try to read up on it. It is the unknown that will cause you anxiety. That is where I'm at now. I've had fm for years, but now they suspect it might have been lupus all along. If it is fm, you will learn to live with it. Accepting the disorder and trying not to fight it too much. Do more when you can and less on the days you can't.As for anti-depressants, no one can make you take them if you don't want to. For myself they have been helpful. You can always try St. John's Wort first (natural) and see if it helps. Don't worry about the stigma attached to anti-depressants.All I want is to start feeling better and I am sure you do too.Take care.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes , all I want to do is feel Better.I think my doctor was "wrong" for giving me an Rx. for Elavil. He said I am depressed.I disagree. I will not take that dang pill .I am just in so much Pain.I can barely move around it hurts so bad.I see too many doctor writing these Rx's for Elavil these days. And other mind drugs.It's as if they are trying to keep us Doped , and in another world.It's very frustrating to me.I'd like to find a doctor that would listen and take me serious.And not one that dismisses my complaints as talk from a typical foolish woman.I doubt the Rhumatologist can help me for the FM . If I have to live on Pain pills the rest of my life > then so be it I guess.But I refuse to take those goofy anti-depressants.


----------

